# Ground Effects from Sportwing



## psychodrive (Jan 8, 2017)

I want to give a shout out to Sportwing for supplying my ride with this really cool ground effects package. The kit came with side skirts, front and rear air dam and even included the exhaust tips. On top of that, they gave me a discount on the rear wing spoiler for buying the kit. Just told them what color I need and they took care of the paint.
I'm totally impressed by the quality of the paint and the product. Color is perfect. They highly recommend having it installed at a body shop, but I was able to do it myself, took my time, used my skills and resources and it looks factory installed. Hey, it's a hobby, I love it. You gotta check these guys out! www.sportwing.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Looks good, did you document the process?


----------



## psychodrive (Jan 8, 2017)

Sort of...I have some low res photos of it coming together and how it used to look.







This shows how the side skirt was cut out in the wheel well to fit around the little mud flap in front of the rear wheel. The cut pattern is ready to be marked on the other side skirt.






Here is the rear air dam about to go on. It hangs to the rear of the bumper by supplied plastic blocks that stick on with double sided acrylic tape. The dam has two slotted holes on either side up by the rear wheels one upper one lower. Template tape was used to transfer the hole location to the bumper cover when fit checked. Then the holes were drilled for push pins to secure it the bumper. I used a dab of butyl windshield adhesive in a few places to glue it to the bumper. Once that stuff dries, it's permanent. 
Sorry, I didn't document more as it progressed. I'll shoot some closeups so you can see how everything fits around each other.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Ooh you had to cut bumper?? Ouch!:sad010:


----------



## psychodrive (Jan 8, 2017)

Yeah that was the scary part, but It's the nature of the beast. Had to drill 2 holes in both sides for the push pins then make cutouts for Both exhaust tips to go straight out to line up with the holes in the dam. Also cut the turn down off the end of the exhaust pipe to attach the tip. The exhaust tip on the passenger side doesn't do anything, it's just for looks.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

psychodrive said:


> Yeah that was the scary part, but It's the nature of the beast. Had to drill 2 holes in both sides for the push pins then make cutouts for Both exhaust tips to go straight out to line up with the holes in the dam. Also cut the turn down off the end of the exhaust pipe to attach the tip. The exhaust tip on the passenger side doesn't do anything, it's just for looks.


How is that attached?


----------



## psychodrive (Jan 8, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> How is that attached?


I shot some more pics today just before dark.






Here's the dummy tip. It came this way with the bracket, and attachment point was welded to it. It's actually a real tip that could be used if the rear stud plate is cut off.






The functional tip came with a short pipe extension to reach the tip after the turndown was cut off. The lower portion of the stock bumper cover is all there, just the exhaust cut out was enlarged for the larger tip to stick straight out.






This is one of the two brackets I added to secure the bottom of the dam to the stock bumper cover attachment points.






This is how I cut the corner of the side skirt to fit around the little mud flap in the rear wheel well. The bolt screws into a speed nut clip wedged against the edge of the body so no holes were drilled into the car.






For the front wheel well, I cut the side skirt to fit behind the plastic wheel well cover. I added one plastic push pin to help secure it to the side skirt.






Here's a view from the bottom behind the front wheel. The car already had a hole in the perfect spot to slip in a speed nut clip for that bolt to screw into. I drilled a few holes along the bottom of the skirts for drainage, you might be able to see one at the bottom of the shot.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

psychodrive said:


> I shot some more pics today just before dark.
> View attachment 217322
> Here's the dummy tip. It came this way with the bracket, and attachment point was welded to it. It's actually a real tip that could be used if the rear stud plate is cut off.


That's just sneaky!:1poke:


----------



## psychodrive (Jan 8, 2017)

Blasirl said:


> That's just sneaky!:1poke:
> 
> View attachment 217394


Yep. Sneaked it in to fill the hole. No choice, the holes are in the rear dam by default. Looks great wit both exhaust tips. The kit from sportwing came with the tips! you could buy the kit directly from Razzi and pay extra for the tips. Sportwing gave me the deal of the century, I hear they were closing a store in Vegas and they had to get rid of it. It just happened to be the color I needed, must have been a display model. I was shocked that it came with everything. Even an air dam for the front too. Haven't put that on yet, I'm afraid the wife will **** that up in a heart beat.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I was just looking in your garage... how in the world did you get "Free oil changes & engine replacements for life"???


----------



## psychodrive (Jan 8, 2017)

Rosner Chevrolet in Melbourne, free synthetic blend oil changes for life with the car when I bought it in 2013. I just have to keep the engine stock and keep up with the maintenance for the free engine replacement... if it ever needs it.


----------

